# Obama's dog selected.....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, they just announced on the news that they will be getting a rescue Portugese Waterdog. Will be getting it in April. At least this is what they are saying on the news......


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't think that a Porti is a bad idea for them, but it's certainly not my choice of a first dog for the average family. Honestly, though, this would be my choice of dog for the Obamas. 












How much attention do with think that Porti will get from the family, anyway?


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

I wonder if they will have it in the porti cut...


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

And they're looking for a rescue! And one which is "old enough," so sounds like a slightly older dog!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/29385494/

That makes me happy.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

There was talk of them getting a 'doodle. They were planning on going the rescue route, which is good, but I was worried that copycat buyers simply wanting to have a pup like the President would up the demand for BYBs to start churning out more doodles... 

I don't know much about the breed they selected, but I'm pretty sure the first family can afford/will have their own trainer.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know what I think about this. I'm glad they are rescuing, but wonder what that will do for the PWD popularity and if it's going to "ruin" the breed like popularity has done so many other breeds. I guess only time will tell on that.

If nothing else can be gleamed from it, at least they are showing that a good dog can be found in a shelter.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> If nothing else can be gleamed from it, at least they are showing that a good dog can be found in a shelter.


And maybe it will up the rescue rate as well.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ACampbell said:


> I don't know what I think about this. I'm glad they are rescuing, but wonder what that will do for the PWD popularity and if it's going to "ruin" the breed like popularity has done so many other breeds. I guess only time will tell on that.
> 
> If nothing else can be gleamed from it, at least they are showing that a good dog can be found in a shelter.


I think its great that they are going to try to rescue and that they are going for a dog that is not a "designer Dog"....I'm not sure what they can do about the "popularity" issue...besides not getting any dog or getting a total Heinz 57 (which due to the kids allergy is out of the question)...most US Presidents have had dogs in the White House...I think once the hype dies down after Obama has been in office a few years the general public wont care what kinda dog he has


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I have to say I am also impressed it has taken so long for them to get a dog. It shows, at least to me, that they are really taking the time to research, decide, and meet a good match. I mean, he promised the dog to his girls way back when he won the election, so it's been a fair bit of time.

Anyhow, I do think the dog will get a fair bit of attention. The girls will be around the White House, not in meetings or delegations or whatever. Yeah of course there will be handlers, but I'm sure the new dog will have plenty of playtime with the first daughters.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, they haven't got the dog yet. They have just chosen the breed they will be getting. Their plans are to get the dog after their vacation, which they will be looking to get the dog in April. They probably have their eyes on a couple of them and want to make sure the dog is a match for the kids.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> And maybe it will up the rescue rate as well.


Actually, that is my concern. With all of the animal rights legislation being proposed lately and Obama's self-professed support of animal rights, I wonder if this rescue dog might not be potential ammunition: after all, if the president himself could not force himself to go to a breeder for a dog, there must be something wrong with them, right?

I would much rather him not get a dog at all, rather than him get one from a rescue. The dog fancy should thank its lucky stars that they didn't decide on a Labrador x Poodle mix and the poor tripod dog should thank its lucky stars that it was only used as a prop for a short time.

In any case, I'm sure that the dog will be happy in the company of his/her trainer(s). The kids will lose interest in the dog once it becomes work, as kids are wont to do, and Michelle Obama does not strike me as being a dog person. It will quietly fade into the woodwork of occasional photo ops and then it will disappear into some staffer's home. My previous post was an attempt to be facetious, but personally, no matter what the breed, I'm afraid this dog is doomed.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> Actually, that is my concern. With all of the animal rights legislation being proposed lately and Obama's self-professed support of animal rights, I wonder if this rescue dog might not be potential ammunition: after all, if the president himself could not force himself to go to a breeder for a dog, there must be something wrong with them, right?


I don't think it's an issue of whether he "could not force himself to go to a breeder," but instead simply chose rescue. I see nothing wrong with that. 



> The kids will lose interest in the dog once it becomes work, as kids are wont to do,


Not all kids lose interest, so how can you be so sure they will? 



> It will quietly fade into the woodwork of occasional photo ops and then it will disappear into some staffer's home. My previous post was an attempt to be facetious, but personally, no matter what the breed, I'm afraid this dog is doomed.


Interesting prediction. Are you of the opinion that no one should own dogs? After all, there's ALWAYS the potential that they will lose interest.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Why are they choosing this breed?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

MoonStr80 said:


> Why are they choosing this breed?


One of his daughters are allergic to dogs, so they needed a hypoallergenic breed which are like Poodles and PWDs. They were thinking about a doodle (A mixed golden retriever and poodle ) but chose a PWD instead which is a Thumbs up IMO...


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm just interested to see what kind of PWD they will be able to find in a rescue. They aren't a very common breed - I've only met one in real life and while I'm sure the majority of them are great dogs, he was so ill bred and ill socialized he was NOT fun to be around if you valued your limbs. I'm not putting down the breed at all, I can say the same thing for some poorly bred Labs, Bulldogs, Huskies, Poodles, Papillons, Dalmations, Weims, etc., but it just makes you wonder what kind of dog (personality wise) he'll end up with. lol


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Well, they haven't got the dog yet. They have just chosen the breed they will be getting. Their plans are to get the dog after their vacation, which they will be looking to get the dog in April. They probably have their eyes on a couple of them and want to make sure the dog is a match for the kids.


Oh, I know...that's what I mean, I'm impressed it has taken so long and they will take the time to meet a good match. Like I said in my other post, I'm glad they're taking the time to choose a breed and make a great match for their family.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm, I wonder if the Obama's have time to film an episode of _Underdog to Wonderdog_?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if the Obama's have time to film an episode of _Underdog to Wonderdog_?


Remember they are choosing these breeds because one of his daughters are allergic to dogs. otherwise I bet they would have had a small breed dog.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long to post a reply: I was off stuffing Kongs and making canine-appropriate "guilt" cookie in preparation for my being off at school tomorrow.



nikelodeon79 said:


> I don't think it's an issue of whether he "could not force himself to go to a breeder," but instead simply chose rescue. I see nothing wrong with that.


I should have put that statement in quotes, to be sure. That's not *me* speaking per se, but I am putting words into the mouths of the animal rights activists who will use this dog as ammunition. Please don't label me as being paranoid, if you are thinking of doing so; all you have to do is look at the people with whom he has surrounded himself and all of the legislation being proposed nationwide. The Primate bill that would limit the transportation of primates as pets is going to be an interesting test. Not only is the timing perfect for it, being a knee-jerk response to the attack on that CT woman, but it is also very similar to the proposed Oklahoma HB 1332, which limits the movement of pets through Oklahoma. I suspect that if it passes, the dog fancy will be extremely limited in OK activity. So, no, I trust nothing that this administration does with animals and I think that this poor dog will turn into a political pawn.



nikelodeon79 said:


> Not all kids lose interest, so how can you be so sure they will?


Not all kids live in the White House, either. Most kids like/love puppies and are rather less fond of dogs. In addition, they will have little private time with their dog and will have little time to play with it as the average child plays with a pet. Unless these children love the company of the Secret Service and/or paparazzi when they are playing with or training their dog, I suspect that they will prefer their Wii.



nikelodeon79 said:


> Interesting prediction. Are you of the opinion that no one should own dogs? After all, there's ALWAYS the potential that they will lose interest.


I love dogs and think that everyone who thinks that they can handle a dog should have the opportunity to own one. On the other hand, this family are all (to my knowledge) first-time dog owner. I don't recommend rescue dogs for first time pets to anyone, let alone to the family of one of the most politically powerful men in the world. The White House is a fishbowl. Everything that dog does, whether it is to chew on the antique furniture in the Lincoln Bedroom or whether it bites a staffer or page or whatever, everything will be fodder for criticism that the average person might have. At the very worst, it will end up in the press, causing embarrassment for everyone involved. This man is a first-time dog owner (at least as an adult) and a first-time president and he is already setting himself up for a combative administration. No, I think he needs a dog like I need an elephant in my living room.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

*go shelter dogs!!!​*


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> Remember they are choosing these breeds because one of his daughters are allergic to dogs. otherwise I bet they would have had a small breed dog.


I was being facetious. There's no way they would have time to rescue the dog for the sake of TV entertainment. 

Unless you're referring to that TV show I posted a while back about..._Underdawgz_, which is not the same as _Underdog to Wonderdog_. Now that would be entertaining.

But I understand the daughter's need, I just hope they test the dog beforehand, which I trust they will do.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

If they want a rescue PWD they better move fast. I just looked at petfinder and there is only 2 available, one of which is a lab mix.

Now if they do get a rescue I hope they they let the public know which shelter or rescue group it was from.

Cancel those 2. I just looked at the one it is mixed with a sheep dog. 

Did a few other searches and I would say if they want a rescue PWD it's almost impossible.


----------



## Boonkiemom (Feb 24, 2009)

I love this breed and had considered for myself at one time. However, I don't think it's really the best breed as a first dog and unless there's someone available to provide the very high exercise needs of this dog, that's a problem for me. I hate to see such high energy dogs like this not have their needs met. However, I am sure there's pool in the Whitehouse, and they could let him swim all day!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Boonkiemom said:


> However, I am sure there's pool in the Whitehouse, and they could let him swim all day!


Actually the pool in the White House has been gone since the Nixon days. The pool used to be where the press conference room is now. They covered the pool in order to make the press conference room.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

That's great that they are getting a shelter dog!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Darkmoon said:


> Remember they are choosing these breeds because one of his daughters are allergic to dogs. otherwise I bet they would have had a small breed dog.


I know .. But why this particular breed?


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> In any case, I'm sure that the dog will be happy in the company of his/her trainer(s). The kids will lose interest in the dog once it becomes work, as kids are wont to do, and Michelle Obama does not strike me as being a dog person. It will quietly fade into the woodwork of occasional photo ops and then it will disappear into some staffer's home. My previous post was an attempt to be facetious, but personally, no matter what the breed, I'm afraid this dog is doomed.


Seriously?!? Give the people a break. What's with the attitude? Lots of kids get dogs and love and care for them and so what if they will have help with the walking and the feeding - tons of people hire dog sitters or dog walkers. The Obamas seem to be trying to do this the right way, so I think we should give them the benefit of the doubt until there's a reason to think otherwise. And if there's a problem, I'm sure they will make sure the dog gets well cared for in a new home.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

There's no such thing as a young healthy purebred PWD in need of "rescue".

I suspect a premier PWD breeder's pup will find it's way into "rescue" and from there into the Obama's home.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha,KaseyT,i agree.
The PWD isnt a breed so easily found in rescue but even so at least they would have kinda got it from rescue.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Honestly I couldn't be happier to see they've taken their time to research what sort of dog will fit in with their lifestyle and is less likely to bother the child's allergies. I am also thrilled they're going the rescue route. Even if they end up having to go with a breeder to find one at least rescue was their first call.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree K


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm certain that they will have first pick of any dog they may want -- what rescue wouldn't want the free publicity (when I'm sure they're all having a hard time financially these days)? They have at least a few months to find the dog, too.

I also think it's clear that they took a lot of time to think about it before getting a dog (e.g., didn't get one when Barack and Michelle were on the road a lot, and are making the girls wait until after their spring break to get the dog). Whatever else one might think of the Obamas (and I personally am a huge fan), it's obvious that Michelle is a great mom and takes parenting (and raising responsible children) seriously. IMO the dog will be fine. Yeah, there are probably some homes that would be better for a dog, but the same would be true of my dog, who I happen to think has a pretty good life.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I did a search on petfinder. I found one mix & other purebred Portuguese Water Dog

Bear
Portuguese Water Dog, Labrador Retriever [Mix
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12605284

Gatsby
Portuguese Water Dog [Mix]
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13116876


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> I know .. But why this particular breed?


I believe that Barack also wanted a larger dog, which further limited their choices. Plus apparently Teddy Kennedy was a staunch advocate of the PWD.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bailey08 said:


> I believe that Barack also wanted a larger dog, which further limited their choices. Plus apparently Teddy Kennedy was a staunch advocate of the PWD.


Oh brother lmao they cannot make up their own minds so he looks up after Teddy Kennedy geesh what if they don't like this breed?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I thought I heard on the news today that they picked a labadoodle.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

MoonStr80 said:


> Oh brother lmao they cannot make up their own minds so he looks up after Teddy Kennedy geesh what if they don't like this breed?


They looked up to Ted Kennedy simply because he must have had some experience with the breed in 1969 off of Chappaquid**** island



MoonStr80 said:


> I did a search on petfinder. I found one mix & other purebred Portuguese Water Dog
> 
> Bear
> Portuguese Water Dog, Labrador Retriever [Mix
> ...


 Scroll a few posts up from yours


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Kennedy has had and still has PWDs for years, he loves the breed.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

No such thing as Portugese Water Dogs in need of rescue? I beg to differ. I've found the following Portugese Water Dog rescues in just a couple of minutes of searching. ALL breeds have dogs that end up in rescue for a variety of reasons.

http://www.pwdcc.org/
http://www.barkbytes.com/rescue/prtwtd.htm
http://www.showdogsupersite.com/rescue/rpwd1.html


These didn't have websites listed, but have a rescue program:
Portuguese Water Dog Club Of America, Inc
Mary Harkins
Coopersburg
Pennsylvania 18036

Keystone Pwd Club
Carolyn Iraggi
Wayside
New Jersey 07712

Portuguese Water Dog Club Of Canada
Uxbridge
Ontario
L9P1R4


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Snuggles said:


> I thought I heard on the news today that they picked a labadoodle.


They showed a clip of Obama talking. He said Portugese Water Dog in early April, after family vacation. It was on FOX.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

kpollard said:


> Kennedy has had and still has PWDs for years, he loves the breed.



I rest my case.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't understand what the big fuss is. I don't think things could have gone any better. I would have been apprehensive if he had gotten a doodle, because of the controversy surrounding the issue. Going to a breeder might also have been detrimental, since others out there would then rush to do the same without first distinguishing a reputable breeder from a BYB.

It just goes to show that you can't please everyone. If he buys from a breeder, PWD breeders are going to be popping out of the woodwork even more prevalently than they're probably going to be now. If he chooses rescue, he's painting breeders in a negative light; oh, and there's apparently no chance of him getting one. If he goes with a Labradoodle -- enough said. And some are saying that whatever the case may be, he won't have the time for a dog, or he hasn't picked his breed correctly, and he shouldn't have a dog, period.

The speculation in this thread is ridiculous. Let the poor man decide which dog to get when on his own. If you don't trust him with the responsibility of caring for a dog, then you have a lot more to worry about than you think.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> The speculation in this thread is ridiculous. Let the poor man decide which dog to get when on his own. If you don't trust him with the responsibility of caring for a dog, then you have a lot more to worry about than you think.



Here, here!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Here, here!


If they had gotten the dog they wanted, they would have gotten a goldendoodle puppy from a breeder long time ago.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> If they had gotten the dog they wanted, they would have gotten a goldendoodle puppy from a breeder long time ago.


Um. Right. Because a goldendoodle puppy is the ideal pet for ALL families who want a large, low-shedding dog.

I understand your frequent defense of responsible goldendoodle breeders, but I've never once seen you explain why PWDs are so inferior.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Why does it matter why this breed? As far as I know they've been researching a while. I've known a couple families with PWDs and they're good good dogs, albeit a little too much of the crazy sporting dog energy for my taste, but I could say the same thing about doodles too.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> I don't think that a Porti is a bad idea for them, but it's certainly not my choice of a first dog for the average family. Honestly, though, this would be my choice of dog for the Obamas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honesty, I don't know about the parents, but I'm sure the kids will enjoy it. Remember too they will probabaly have the advantage of any trainer they wish to work with so the dog will be ahead of the game as far as the "Average" family anyhow. 

It sounds like they did alot of research (or had it done for them) and made a pretty decent choice, which is also way ahead of the game for the dog. I think this dog will have a pretty decent life one way or another.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Um. Right. Because a goldendoodle puppy is the ideal pet for ALL families who want a large, low-shedding dog.
> 
> I understand your frequent defense of responsible goldendoodle breeders, but I've never once seen you explain why PWDs are so inferior.


I love PWDs. I do not think they or any dog is inferior to any other dogs.

When the Obama's first announced they were getting a dog for the girls, they made in clear the girls wanted a goldendoodle puppy. Then they got thousands of emails telling them why they shouldn't.
As Obama put it, he got more email about his choice of dog then he did about his choice of Secretary of State.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

rosemaryninja said:


> I don't understand what the big fuss is. I don't think things could have gone any better. I would have been apprehensive if he had gotten a doodle, because of the controversy surrounding the issue. Going to a breeder might also have been detrimental, since others out there would then rush to do the same without first distinguishing a reputable breeder from a BYB.
> 
> It just goes to show that you can't please everyone. If he buys from a breeder, PWD breeders are going to be popping out of the woodwork even more prevalently than they're probably going to be now. If he chooses rescue, he's painting breeders in a negative light; oh, and there's apparently no chance of him getting one. If he goes with a Labradoodle -- enough said. And some are saying that whatever the case may be, he won't have the time for a dog, or he hasn't picked his breed correctly, and he shouldn't have a dog, period.
> 
> The speculation in this thread is ridiculous. Let the poor man decide which dog to get when on his own. If you don't trust him with the responsibility of caring for a dog, then you have a lot more to worry about than you think.


 
I know people tend to read alot into a decision like this, I won't discuss my political affiliations or whether I agree with his governing style. However I think he did a good, balancing the purebred people and the rescue people. He said from the start he would get his dog from rescue, he lived up to his word. Lets all hope he follows through as well on some of his other promises.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

One of the daughters said that she wanted a goldendoodle, but Michelle said from the start they would be getting a rescue dog. Plus, I'd rather they did the research on it and realize that it could be much harder to find a Doodle that won't aggravate allergies than go out right away, get one, and have to return it. They all sound excited about the PWD, so I'm glad they finally came to a decision. The girls will have a great time.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

KaseyT said:


> I love PWDs. I do not think they or any dog is inferior to any other dogs.
> 
> When the Obama's first announced they were getting a dog for the girls, they made in clear the girls wanted a goldendoodle puppy. Then they got thousands of emails telling them why they shouldn't.
> As Obama put it, he got more email about his choice of dog then he did about his choice of Secretary of State.


I think I misunderstood your post. When I read it I thought you meant:

If the Obamas had gotten the dog that fit their demands well, they would have gotten a goldendoodle puppy from a breeder a long time ago.

I apologise for that. It sounded as if you were saying that a goldendoodle, rather than a PWD, was the dog the Obamas were really looking for.

Having said that, I am still relieved that the Obamas got a PWD instead of a doodle, just because the ratio of reputable to poor breeders in the PWD is so much higher than that of the goldendoodle. 

And by that I mean: I'm aware there are responsible goldendoodle breeders out there, but you really need to sift through layers of BYBs to get to them...whereas in the case of the PWD, the gene pool tends to be a bit more controlled (as far as I know) and BYBs aren't churning them out by the dozen.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> As Obama put it, he got more email about his choice of dog then he did about his choice of Secretary of State.


I love dogs and all, but I think this is just sad.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

KBLover said:


> I love dogs and all, but I think this is just sad.


 
I think it's because everyone EXPECTED to see Hill in the admin somehow and were resigned to it in one way or another. People probably felt they would have more influance with the decision of a dog.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Those girls have sure waited a long time for a dog. Hopefully the dog will be out of potty training. LOL They still have two more months to wait.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

KaseyT said:


> If they had gotten the dog they wanted, they would have gotten a goldendoodle puppy from a breeder long time ago.


i don't see how you can even say that since they have been talking a rescue/shelter dog from the day they announced that they were getting a dog for the girls.....and i look at it this way....i have a lot more to worry about then whether or not the Obama's dog is going to get all the attention it needs from the family rather than from the trainer/s, and what dog they are getting, when.....personally, i think they have been great (as someone else has already mentioned) in the fact that they are _really_ trying to find just the right dog at just the right time (which, according to many here, is none, ever.....pretty bad when you can't even give a person the benefit of the doubt that they will do right by the dog....passing judgement w/out just cause, as far as i can see.....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> The White House is a fishbowl. Everything that dog does, whether it is to chew on the antique furniture in the Lincoln Bedroom or whether it bites a staffer or page or whatever, everything will be fodder for criticism that the average person might have. At the very worst, it will end up in the press, causing embarrassment for everyone involved.


You think so? Bush's Scottie bit a reporter and there was hardly a ripple. If MY dog bit someone, they probably would have taken him away and killed him.....but nooooo. I guess presidential dogs can bite anyone they want. Or maybe just reporters  . Honestly, I was surprised at the lack of news coverage on the subject. You hardly hear anything at all about the Bush dogs (and cats).


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> There's no such thing as a young healthy purebred PWD in need of "rescue".
> 
> I suspect a premier PWD breeder's pup will find it's way into "rescue" and from there into the Obama's home.


Not only are they sure they'll find a temperamentally sound PWD in need rescue, they even know which month it will become available. Only a true cynic could believe otherwise. Heh.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Willowy said:


> You think so? Bush's Scottie bit a reporter and there was hardly a ripple. If MY dog bit someone, they probably would have taken him away and killed him.....but nooooo. I guess presidential dogs can bite anyone they want. Or maybe just reporters  . Honestly, I was surprised at the lack of news coverage on the subject. You hardly hear anything at all about the Bush dogs (and cats).


 
If I remember correctly that event made the national news, it was all over Fox and CNN. You heard far LESS about Clintons dog (Buddy) getting loose and killed by a car or the fact they reliquished two of thier cats.


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> If I remember correctly that event made the national news, it was all over Fox and CNN. You heard far LESS about Clintons dog (Buddy) getting loose and killed by a car or the fact they reliquished two of thier cats.


It was the Bush Scottish Terrier thing that I was thinking of when I made my post. I think that poor Buddy got less attention by getting killed simply because they were no longer in Washington at the time.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, they played the Scottie biting the reporter several times on the news. We had a thread here as well that critiqued the bite and why it happened. Inthink we reached the conclusion that the reporter deserves it because he ignored the dogs warning signals AND the handlers warnings that he wasn't in a good mood.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

We had a Scottish terrior when I was a teen and man was he a crab. He wouldn't "go after people" but if you did something he did not want you to, you may get bit.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Snuggles said:


> We had a Scottish terrior when I was a teen and man was he a crab. He wouldn't "go after people" but if you did something he did not want you to, you may get bit.


 
People don't realize that's pretty typical for scotties, they bond with those who are around them most (I believe the Bushes too Barney EVERYWHERE they could) BUT if they don't know you nad you crowd them WHATCH OUT. If you look at the You Tube videos of the bite on the reporter (they're all over) you'll hear Barneys handler tell the reporter that Barney's not 'in a good mood today' see Barney repeatedly turn his head away and side glance hte reporter with some VERY stiff, distressed body language, hear him growl, THEN he bites the reporter when the reporter BENDS OVER HIM and pets the TOP of Barneys heads from the front and above.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> ---edit---THEN he bites the reporter when the reporter *BENDS OVER HIM and pets the TOP of Barneys heads from the front and above*.


I will never understand why people do that...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

In my opinion, attacking a reporter carries a presumption of justifiable self defense. That goes for people and dogs equally.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Marsh Muppet said:


> In my opinion, attacking a reporter carries a presumption of justifiable self defense. That goes for people and dogs equally.


 
ROFL, Too true!!!


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

LOL! I would see it this way as well!


----------



## GearGirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I love Portuguese Water Dogs, I think it is a great dog for an active family, especially one that can have trainers and dog walkers 24/7. I think they seem really good natured and fun, and a great fit. I think it is basically impossible to find one in rescue (yes, I saw the rescue organizations, but unlike other rescues, no list of available dogs), but if you are the First Family your chances are obviously much better. I'm pretty sure a perfect well behaved dog will find its way from a breeder to a shelter to the White House. I can see why they wanted a labradoodle, they are so cute and great family dogs, but my rescue dog is apparently a labradoodle (a lovely, gorgeous, calm wonderful mixed breed mutt, not a designer dog, although he is 1/2 lab, 1/2 poodle), and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't be great for allergies because I think he will shed. I'm actually allergic to labs and have no problem with him, but I have really minor allergies. He looks way more like a lab, so my guess is he wouldn't be great for an allergy sufferer.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

GearGirl said:


> I love Portuguese Water Dogs, I think it is a great dog for an active family, especially one that can have trainers and dog walkers 24/7.


My Agility trainer has 2 PWD's, one just retired from Agility with titles, and the other is just starting, a young pup. They are awsome dogs.


----------

